# dove



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone going this year? around chesapeake or virginia beach its about 2 weeks away


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

NJ doesnt allow us to hunt them. But there everywhere!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*That sucks!!*

What is the reason they give for not having a season on Dove in NJ??

Darin


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

we'll be gettin to it in september but they are some quick little devils i usually go through 2 boxes of shells up here per hunt:redface:


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yea i cannot wait for the fast little devils


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I used to go a couple times a week when I was younger, but once I started bowhunting I got out of it. Last year I went a few times and got the itch again. I'd like to get a 20 guage autoloader just for doves, but it isn't in the budget this year. I just wish it didn't conflict with bow season. 

BTW, our best shoots are always later in the season after the corn is cut in Oct. and even in the Dec. late season. In Sept we find lots of singles or groups of 4-6, but later in the season we let one guy wander around the middle of the stubble and chase birds to the guys on the perimiter. It is nothing to see flocks of 40-50 birds get up. 

I just can't hit them anymore....again because I spend my time bowhunting rather than shooting clays.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Lipyanker,

I have some good fields in Southern Chester and Lancaster counties if you want to do a shoot sometime.


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*O man*

I can't hardely wait, it is a blast literaly.I started it about 3 years ago,and was just hooked. I wouldn't miss it! But i'm just wondering what is ya's bird limit per day?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

nine ought said:


> I can't hardely wait, it is a blast literaly.I started it about 3 years ago,and was just hooked. I wouldn't miss it! But i'm just wondering what is ya's bird limit per day?



I have no idea what our limit is....I don't shoot well enough for it to be a concern lol!


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*that's funny*



Duke of Fluke said:


> I have no idea what our limit is....I don't shoot well enough for it to be a concern lol!


I know what you mean iv'e never limited out either. i think ours here in texas is 20.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> What is the reason they give for not having a season on Dove in NJ??
> 
> Darin


I believe they have it listed as a song bird! I know it sounds crazy but its true


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sad thing is its the most numerous game bird in the US



Marksworld said:


> I believe they have it listed as a song bird! I know it sounds crazy but its true


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

in virginia its a limit of 12 and I only go twice a year cause of the deer hunting to be doing


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a 20 and a 12 gauge over and under that I use but this year I just came across a browning gold 20 gauge I think I am going to try at least a little bit the over and under are hard to beat for birds


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*NC Doves*

I could not tell you the limit in NC. I never had a problem hitting the limit. I quit dove hunting cause it comes in the week before archery season. I have not even started for deer season. I think I will wait until it cools off some. 100 degrees is just too dang hot to wait on a deer. The later part of September is much more comfortable. This will be the first opening day I have ever missed bow hunting since I started.

I can't hit the little speed deamons. Years ago this dude that runs a dairy had a group dove hunt with the 4-H serving lunch and dinner. It was like $25.00 to hunt all day and you had to make reservations. We hunted over cut corn that he had cut for sileage. Thoes birds were thick. People limiting out in 2 hours going home to clean teh doves and then coming back. I never had that problem. One year I shot a case of shells and killed 8 doves. I shot over a box per bird. I figured I had a much better kill percentage with a bow when shooting at deer. 
The old man quit having the hunt and I have not been back dove hunting.

It sure was fun and it was the first season that came in. I had a blast just shooting. I didn't care that I was not hitting them.

Darin


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Lipyanker,
> 
> I have some good fields in Southern Chester and Lancaster counties if you want to do a shoot sometime.


no problem let me know when sometimes i hunt the sgl's but i have a spot near bloomsburg


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Used to hunt em every year when i lived in VA. Not so much now in NC. Though i did shoot 4 one day last fall with my pellet gun outta the tree in the backyard. Those city birds taste like crap, last time i ever do that .


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Doves*

Dove hunting is one the most expensive hunting endeavors I've tried. I usually go through 6 or 8 boxes of shells before I get one bird on the ground, _then_, I can't find the darn thing. 

I've been told I'm leading too far, not leading enough, then I was just told to quit. I found my language improved a lot when I stopped shooting at (notice I didn't say killing) doves.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

I get my limit in a box to box and a half of shells so not to expensive for me it is a blast either way


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

We have had so much rain this year that i'm not so sure that opening day is gonna be that great.But still not gonna miss it.


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

we used to shoot them up in Schuylkill cty in PA...man was that a blast...havent done it down here in Chesapeake....I see dove hunts for 50 bucks or more and cant really bring myself to pay for a dozen doves..... unless theres a few of us gonna go hang out


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

where I go it is 15 dollars and another spot 
I go to is 25 yea 50 is a little high for me too,but 
I only go once or twice then I get ready for the deer


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

do those spots get a lot of people or just a few...not looking for anything big and crowded...just a chance to relax and shoot some tatsy torpedoes!


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

one spot gets very crowded and the other is so big it is plenty of room but niether one of those places have corn cut yet and it opens saturday so i dont know where i will go maybe just to my club and hunt the cutover and tree lines also I find that the birds fly better when there is a crowd, but some places are just to many people


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*Here in SAN ANGELO*

There is about 100 acres of goverment land that is open to the public, so no need to pay!! BUT "And there's always a BUT" you just have to deal with the flocks of people! For the first couple of weeks after opening day is the worst time....Also have a couple of buddies that own land and all i need to bring is the :beer: and shells..Can't wait


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'd quit before I paid money to shoot doves. It just isn't worth it to me. Fortunately dove fields are easy to find in my area. I wish it was so easy when it comes to deer. Finding a deer spot is like winning the lottery.


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*As a matter*



Duke of Fluke said:


> I'd quit before I paid money to shoot doves. It just isn't worth it to me. Fortunately dove fields are easy to find in my area. I wish it was so easy when it comes to deer. Finding a deer spot is like winning the lottery.


of fact the same land i was talking about is open for deer season as well..But shotguns only..


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

ill probally go next weekend since i just bought a new shotgun today(mossberg 535) so ill tell you guys hws it goes if i get to test her out on some doves


----------

